# Aluminum Fence Posts pushed up



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Jack, plywood, and a chain.

Bind the chain to the post, attatch to jack and pump away. Keep resetting chain as needed.
The more you excavate around the post the easier it will come out. You do run the risk of tearing the aluminum. This will destroy the post as well.


----------



## jpd1002 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks - of course I plan on replacing the post so it shouldnt matter if its tore up. I'm concerned that I tear post up so much before it eases out of ground since its so deep. I'll give it a try. Fence encloses a pool - so I dont have alot of time to leave open. when I start I need to fix/finish. yikes!


----------

